# Ein Barsch im Teich könnte mein Problem lösen.... aber



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

*Ein  Barsch  im Teich könnte mein Problem lösen.... aber*

Hilfe ich habe zu viele Fische !   :cry: 

Tulpe hat ein Problem.  Habe von einem Freund vor ca. 1 Monat für meinen neuen Teich __ Laichkraut geschenkt bekommen. Da die Pflanzen ja ein guter Sauerstoffspender sind, habe ich mir keinen Kopf gemacht. Nun 4 Wochen später wimmelt es nur so von Jufischen. Neben meinen Goldfischen habe ich mir Fischbrut reingeholt. Die sehen so aus wie Karauschen oder Goldfedern.  Ich schätze so ca. 500 sind es bestimmt. Meine Tochter hat gestern schon mal 50 gefangen.  

Ich dachte mir nun dass ein Barsch das Problem lösen könnte. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ?  Habe vor mir irgendwann einen Koi zuzulegen. Vertragen die sich ? Was wird mit meinen Goldfischen ? bei ca. 50 qm Wasserfläche, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das der Barsch den ganzen Teich aufmischt. Oder weiss einer von Euch noch ne andere Alternative die Brut loszuwerden ?

Bis später - Tulpe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

hallo tulpe,

ich würde einen sonnenbarsch empfehlen - der ist nicht ganz so agressiv wie ein __ flußbarsch - der flußbarsch wird auch einiges größer und dann viel freude ...?

ansonsten warte doch mal ab - dein teich scheint mit doch groß genug - mit der vermutung was für jungfische es sind wäre ich noch einwenig vorsichtig.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2003)

Hi Tulpe,

Mein Shibunkiweibchen hat im letzten Jahr mindestens 4 mal gelaicht. Bei mir haben die Goldorfen dafür gesorgt, das lediglich zwei junge durchgekommen sind.
Goldorfen sind Jäger im Teich, sollten aber in einem kleinen Schwarm gehalten werden.
Sie können allerdings bis 70 cm groß werden.

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, und hatte auch schon vor, mir einen Sonnenbarsch zuzulegen, um das Junggetier in Schach zu halten.

Aber ein Fischhändler ( ich habe ca. 15 telefonisch kontaktiert, bevor ich einen mit Sonnenbarschen gefunden hätte ) hat mir stark abgeraten, da er meinte, wenn die Jungfische ausgehen würde sich der __ Barsch dann auch über die großen Koi ( ca. 25-30 cm ) und die Goldis ( ca. 15-20 cm ) hermachen und ihnen die Flossen abbeissen bzw. Wunden zufügen ???!!!???


Also bin ich davon wider abgekommen und habe erstmal 100 Jungfische abgefischt und als Futterfische in eine Aquariumshandlung gebracht.
Und die restlichen Kleinchen werde ich hoffendlich beim herbstlichen Großreinemachen herausfangen können.....





Vielleicht hat jemand aber auch schon Erfahrung mit Sonnenbarschen in Vergesellschaftung mit Koi und Goldis - ich würde mich über Bericht sehr freuen!

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Hi kuewi,,

ich habe aus dem selben Grund wie Du einen Sonnenbarsch eingsetzt und es gabe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.  Ich habe auch Koi Goldies, Shibu., und halt einen Sonnenbrach im Teich.

Mir fällt es auch schwer vorzustellen, dass sich ein 6 cm Sonnenbarsch an einem ausgewachsenem Koi zu schaffen macht. 

Greetz 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Und wie ist es mit dem Zufüttern des Sonnenbarsches ?

Oder ernährt sich der bei Dir nur von der vorhandenen Fischnachzucht?


Weil dann bin ich doch wieder am Überlegen, ob ich nicht so einen Sonnenbarsch einsetze.
Das Problem mit den nicht vermittelbaren Fischen habe ich ja eigentlich laufend immer wieder.....

Und ob sich der Fischhändler-Pirhana fettfuttert oder der __ Barsch im Teich - da spare ich mir doch etwas Arbeit.



Wie groß ist Dein Barsch gewesen- bzw. wie schnell ist er wie groß geworden?
Und bis zu welcher Größe futtert er die unerwünschten __ Kleinfische ?
Denn die sind mittlerweile sicherlich ca. 2-4cm groß!



Danke, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Die Antwort auf Deine Fragen lautet wie so oft:

Das kommt darauf an!   

Mein Sonnenbarsch ist ca. 6  cm groß und er wird so gut wie nie zugefüttert. Allgemein sagt man, dass er sich nur an Fische herantraut, die höchstens genau so groß sind wie er selbst. __ Sonnenbarsche werden, so glaube ich, (bitte korregiert mich, wenn es falsch ist) ca. 18 cm groß. Von  daher verstehe ich auch nicht, dass der "Fachverkäufer", der Dich beraten hat gesagt hat: Sonnenbarsche würden auch größe Koi angreifen.

Ich hatte, wie gesagt, noch keine Probleme! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

hallo kuewi,

wie tom bereits sagte - 18cm ist schon recht groß bemessen ... ein sonnenbarsch wird ja auch sehr hoch. 

die größten exemplare die ich in meiner jugend als angler fing waren so etwa 12 cm lang ....

grundsätzlich ist aber zu sagen daß sich der sonnenbarsch sehr vielseitig ernährt - das heißt nicht nur fische sind auf seinem speiseplan - jegliches getier was sich bewegt wird attakiert und wenn möglich als nahrung gesehen - sehr oft fressen sie auch bei der normalen teichfütterung mit.

um größere fische als der s-__ barsch selbst brauchst du keine bange haben - meist bevorzugt er weit kleinere fische als er selbst ist.

aber wie bei den menschen und den tieren - nicht jeder entwickelt sich gleich und nicht jeder mag grundsätzlich was ihm die gattung vorschreibt -
oft ist der lebensraum prägend.

und - rausfischen kannst du ihn immer - vermutlich leichter einen s-barsch als tausende jungfische.


jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Ich danke Euch für Eure Anregungen, es wird wohl ein Sonnenbarsch werden. Wenn er zu sehr wildert mach ich halt ne Angelparty   

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habe mir ( durch Euren Rat ermutigt ) heute Nachmittag 2 Sonnenbärschen geholt.

Sie sind ca. 8 cm groß, ich durfte sie mir ( lt. Aquariumhändler 9 nur Paarweise nehmen, obwohl er das Geschlecht nicht bestimmen konnte.
Aber falls ich von denen Nachwuchs bekommen sollte hat er sich verpflichtet, sämtliche Fische, die ich überzählig im Teich habe zurückzunehmen   


Also wurden sie vorsichtig ausgewildert und schwimmen schon munter in der Gegend herum - munter flankiert von den größeren Jundgoldis!!!!!!!

Die machen gemeinsame Sache! So eine Schande!

  

Also bin ich jetzt neugierig, wie das weitergeht.

Aber wie ihr schon sagt: zur Not kann ich sie immer noch rausfischen, vermutlich einfacher als die vielen Youngsters!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Ich sag doch Board mit Herz, ohne Kommerz   
ganz nebenbei bekommt man hier noch einen Photolehrgang. 

Mal ne andre Frage @ kuwi was hat Du für Dein Barschpaar bezahlt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Ich habe für meine __ Barsche  3 € das Stüch gelöhnt!
Sie sind zur Zeit ca. 8 cm groß - aber die Junggoldis sind mittlerweile auch schon bis zu 4 cm - ich fürchte, die erwünschte Wirkung wird doch nicht sooo schnell eintreten....




Übrigens - DANKE JÜRGEN - ich glaube ich habe es geschafft - das mit den Fotos....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur noch mal was zu den Barschen schreiben.... Leider wurde ich beim Kauf nicht darauf hingewiesen, daß sie ein Problem darstellen könnten.
Als ich meine __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich hatte, sind sie anfangs immer hinter den Bitterlingen hergeschwommen.... als ernste Gefahr haben diese sie aber auch nicht wahrgenommen.
Inzwischen kümmern sie sich um alles andere, aber nicht mehr um die übrigen Fische
Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

Na OK Männer was haltet Ihr von einem __ Aal ? 

Ein bekannter von mir  hat seinen 60 qm Teich damit gut in Griff bekommen, kein Jungfisch, keine schwarzen __ Käfer, die die Pflanzen anfressen usw. 

Bis später Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juli 2003)

hallo tulpe,

zuerst sollte unterschieden werden -breitmaul oder spitzmaul __ aal - denn der breitmaul ist ein raubfisch.

eigentlich habe ich mit dem gedanken auch schon gespielt - die gefahr sehe ich aber ganz einfach beim versuch des aales abzuwandern wenn ihm seine behausung nicht passt. und zwar wandern aale bei feuchtem wetter auch über land - doch dies nur wenn er eine andere wasserstelle wittert - soviel zu der mir bekannten theorie. 
..... aber ich sehe auch ein leines problem im lebensraum da der aal schlamm mag um sich einzugraben - und wir aber in unseren teichen keinen schlamm mögen ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juli 2003)

Autsch Susanne - da bin ich aber in einen schönen Fettnapf getreten Sorry an alle Frauen ! But it was net so gemeinnnnnt )))

Das mit dem Schlamm ist wohl war, aber wenn Du genug große Steine untern verbuddelst, hat der __ Aal Höhlen, um sich zu verkriechen. 
Der Versuch wärs eigentlich wert, zumal bei mir um die Ecke eine  Fischzucht ist, wo man in allen größen Kaufen kann. In ganz Leipzig bekommst Du keine __ Sonnenbarsche, auch auf Bestellung nicht ! Die habe ich mittlerweile abgeharkt oder hat noch jemand einen Tip für mich ?


Bis später - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

hallo tulpe,

was sonnenbarsch betrifft - wende dich doch an den örtlichen angelverrein - klappt sicher ......

bei uns gibts die in allen seen zu hauf.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2003)

Also ich wäre für den __ Aal - das hört sich sehr spannend aus - Tulpe - Du testest das einfach mal für uns alle und schreibst einen monatlichen Bericht - und wenns nix wird, kann man den Aal ja immer noch räuchern ,-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2003)

Nochmal zu dem Sonnenbarschen:


Liebe Tulpe, wenn Du meine 2 willst, ich schicke sie Dir gerne mit Expresspost oder wie auch immer!!!


Das Problem, das ich mittlerweile habe ist so, daß sich mittlerweile ( nach 2 Wochen!!!!) kein einziges Viecherl  mehr im Teich befindet, daß kleiner als ca. 4cm ist!
Die 2 __ Barsche leisten ganze Arbeit, haben alle Jungfische verputzt, die unter 4 cm hatten, die größeren fressen sie nicht, die schwimmen mit den Barschen im Rudel herum.
ABER: Ich hatte hunderte __ Rückenschwimmer - und jetzt keinen einzigen mehr! Keine (sichtbaren) Libellenlarven, keine braunen Wasserkäfer, fast keine __ Wasserläufer ,.........die Barsche futtern einfach alles auf!

Und ich weiß nicht, wie lange das gut  gehen wird!?!

Bei meinen abendlichen Teichbeoachtungen ( so ich zur Zeit dazukomme ) habe ich schon festgestellt, daß zu bestimmen Zeiten meine 10 Großen für ca. eine halbe Stunde wie gehetzt im Wasser herumschießen, wie wenn sie gejagt werden!
Mein Verdacht fällt natürlich auf die Barsche!

Wir haben uns mittlerweile entschlossen, sie bei nächster Gelegenheit herauszufangen - und sie vermutlich dem Nachbarn zum Schlangenfüttern zu überlassen, da ich sie sicherlich nicht auswildern werde!



Meine Erkenntnis ist folgende: 
In der Zeit, wenn sich im eich viel Fischbrut befindet ist der __ Barsch sicherlich eine Lösung, aber was tut man mit ihm, wenn er alles zusammengefressen hat, aber trotzdem ein Räuber ist, der alles jagt was sich bewegt ????!!!

Oder soll ich extra für die 2 Räuber anfangen, lebendes Fischfutter in Massen zu verfüttern?? ( Möchte  ich eigentlich nicht.. )



Drum: besser warten bis zum herbstlichen Großreinemachen und dan die jungen Fische herausfangen - so werde ich es nächstes Jahr machen!!

lg, kuewi

Die seit 3 Tagen versucht, pfeilschnelle Barsche zu jagen!
Wenn ich es nicht bald schaffe verwende ich eine Angelrute mit Lebendköder *verzweifeltgrinsend*


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2003)

Also wenn das so ist mit den Sonnenbarschen, dann neheme ich lieber Abstand denn auf Wasserkäfer  usw. möchte ich natürlich auch nicht verzichten.  

Nach meinem Urlaub konnte ich schon wieder neue Jungfische beobachten. Manchmal glaube ich, dass ich "Fruchtwasser" im Teich habe   

Also wenn ich es recht bedenke, schwanke ich jetzt zwischen 
__ Kaulbarsch (http://www.angel-natur.de/kaulbarsch.html) und 
einem __ Aal.  Goldorfen und __ Zwergwels fallen aus, weil die einfach zu groß werden. Für den Kaulbarsch spricht die Optik (mann will ja auch mal einen Fisch im Teich sehen) und dass er ein Laichräuber ist. Er packt also das Problem bei der Wurzel.  Mit einer max Größe von 15 - 20 cm ist er optimal geeignet für mittlere Gartenteiche.  Muss mal sehen, ob ich so einen irgend wo auftreiben kann.  

@ kuewi
Vielen Dank  für Dein Angebot  mit den Sonnenbarschen , aber die haben wohl einen zu großen Appetit ?!

Bis später Tulpe !

PS:  Dein Spruch mit dem Pferd ist auch Cool


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,

ich habe trotz meiner __ Barsche noch reichlich Jungfische und anderes Getier im Teich. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wäre ich froh, wenn sie etwas hungriger wären   

Ob sie allerdings Libellenlarven oder so fressen, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings  ich dieses Jahr überhaupt keine Mücken mehr im Schlafzimmer .... und dafür nehme ich einiges in Kauf.....

Goldfische fressen aber auch so ziemlich alles..... wenn ich meinen Barschen mal eine Fliege in den Teich werfe, müssen sie sich mit dem Fressen beeilen, weil sonst die Goldfische schon dran waren.

In irgendeinem Magen landet also alles......

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Aug. 2003)

Danke Harald, dass du mich aufbaust !

Ich bin mit den Barschen etwas verunsichert, weil ich mit meinen Bruder ein denkwürdiges Erlebnis hatte. Er hat im Zooladen 2 richtig schöne ca. 10 cm langen __ Barsche gekauf. 3 Tage später waren nur noch 2 Fische überig ! Alle anderen Fische hatten die beiden veputzt, obwohl es ein sehr großes Aquarium ist. Ich wollte Ihm helfen, seine Futterprobleme zu lösen und habe Ihm 1 Woche später 25 Jungfische aus meinem Teich geschenkt. Alle ca. 3-5 cm groß. Am nächsten Tag waren die alle weg und einer der beiden Barsche war  tot. Der hat sich tatsächlich totgefressen !

Das Verhaltensmuster was Kuewi beschriebn hat stimmt. Manche Barscharten sind extrem agessiv  und darunter leiden sicher die anderen Fische. 

@ harald
Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß deine Barsche sind und zu welche Art (Sonnen, Kaul, Fluß usw....)    sie gehören ?

Bis später - Tulpe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,

bei meinen Barschen handelt es sich um Sonnebarsche, beide sind ca. 8 - 10 cm groß.

Die beiden sind im Verhalten aber komplett unterschiedlich. Den einen interessiert es überhaupt nicht, wenn ihm andere Fische zu nahe kommen. Er hat auch noch nie (zumindestens habe ich es nie gesehen) einen anderen Fisch gejagt.

Der andere hat sich sein Revier in meinem Teich eingerichtet, dieses ist ca. 1 m2 groß. Aus dem Bereich verscheucht er in der Regel jeden anderen Fisch, auch den anderen __ Barsch (es sei denn, sie vergnügen sich gerade miteinander). Außerhalb dieses Bereich läßt er aber alle anderen Fische in Ruhe.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

hallo ole,

was das überlandgehen betrifft - dies soll wohl nur über nacht passieren da der __ aal ja auch nachtaktiv ist - zumindest gibt es bei uns beobachtungen (rheingegend) vom angelverrein welche in neu angelegten teichen aalbestand fingen welcher mit sicherheit älter war als der teich und da der aal ja nur im saragossa meer ableicht kann es sicher nicht von laich kommen - und daß jemand mehrere ausgewachsene aale reingeworfen hat ist auch sehr unwarscheinlich - zumindest kann ich aus eigener früherer erfahrung als angler sagen daß diese tiere immens lange ohne wasser überleben können.

daß sich breit und spitzmaul erst im angestammten revier entwickelt ist mir aber auch neu - habe ich nicht gewußt :cry: 

aber vielleicht versuche ich es einfach mal zum test - aale kann ich jede menge bekommen - habe einen freund der ist freizeitmäßig berufsfischer in den altrheinarmen von dem habe ich auch die karpfen und 2 schleien (ca. 50cm) gefallen mir ganz supper in meinen teich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diesen Thread immer wieder mit Interesse verfolgt und hoffe, Ihr seid mir für folgenden Hinweis nicht böse:

Viele Teichfreunde neigen zu einem naturnahen Teich mit sehr gemässigtem Fischbesatz, um auch anderen Teichbewohnern als Fischen eine Chance zu geben. Auch ein sehr geringer Besatz mit vergleichsweise friedlichen Fischen neigt aber zur Bevölkerungsexplosion: So hat man bei passender Teichgrösse sehr schnell einige hundert __ Moderlieschen.

Für solche Teiche sind __ Barsche vollkommen ungeeignet. Wenn sie wunschgemäss unter den Fischlein "aufgeräumt" haben, werden sie mitnichten Vegetarier. Sie vergreifen sich auch an allen anderen Teichbewohnern, denen gerade durch den gemässigten Besatz mit Fischen ein Überleben ermöglicht werden sollte... Und auch schon zuvor: Bereits während der Jagd auf Fische nehmen sie andere Teichbewohner gerne zum Dessert.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

hallo stefan,

genau dies ist natur   

ok- du wirst mir jetzt gleich erklären das daß der mensch hier irgendwelche verhältnissmäßigkeiten durcheinanderbringt - aber das schafft die natur teilweise auch - aber insgesamt hast du schon recht - nur - zumindest für meinen teich erhebe ich nicht den anspruch "naturnaher teich" sondern eher die formulierung "teich mit fischbesatz - naturnaher als ein herkömmlicher koiteich"   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

Hihi, Jürgen   ,

weisst schon genau, was ich gesagt hätte, gelle *gg* ?

Aber im Ernst: Zuerst packen wir Fische in Teiche, in denen normalerweise keine Fische leben würden. Dann betreiben wir einen nennenswerten technischen Aufwand, damit sie da auch prächtig gedeihen und sich vermehren. Und dann setzen wir eine weitere Fischart ein, damit sie auch hübsch wieder dezimiert werden. Klingt ein wenig nach EU-Tomaten in Gewächshäusern, die durch Nachtbeleuchtung und Düngung auf extreme Erträge gebracht werden, um sie letztlich wieder auf der Müllhalde zu entsorgen...

Ich bin aber keineswegs der Meinung, dass da nicht jeder seine Vorlieben umsetzen sollte. Ich habe mich nur an alle diejenigen gewandt, die neben Fischen auch noch auf eine den Umständen entsprechend möglichst grosse Artenvielfalt Wert legen. Für diese Teiche sind __ Barsche ungeeignet. Mehr wollte ich gar nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Aug. 2003)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ein wenig nach EU-Tomaten in Gewächshäusern, die durch Nachtbeleuchtung und Düngung auf extreme Erträge gebracht werden, um sie letztlich wieder auf der Müllhalde zu entsorgen...



Melde ich für den Spruch des Monats. Supper


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

Es wir ein __ Barsch ! Meine Entscheidung steht fest. Ich habe beim Tauchen schon oft __ Barsche beoachtet. Die haben wirklich Ihr eigenes Revier. Nicht ganz so extrem wie __ Hechte, aber immerhin. In einem knapp 50 qm großen Teich sollten sich die Fische eigentlich aus dem Weg gehen können ? 

Wenn der Barsch anfängt zu wildern, kommt er in die Pfanne oder wieder raus. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wie, weil ja auch die Goldis gerne mal einen __ Regenwurm futtern, aber da fällt mir noch was ein. 

@ Juergen
Du hast den Daumen drauf. Für mich ist ein perfekter Teich, der möglichst naturnah ist. Die Kunst besteht eigentlich nur darin, die richtige Mischung aus Fried- und Raubfisch zu finden. Natürlich sollten meine Lurche und __ Frösche genauso natürliche Bedingungen vorfinden wie die Fische.  


Bis später - Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Werden die Friedfische scheuer wenn Raubfisch im Teich sind?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Gute Frage   

Ich habs satt. Gestern habe ich mir einen 15 cm __ Zwergwels bestellt. Den kann ich mir nach Ostern abholen. Mal sehen, ob ich meine 250 Jugfische dezimieren kann.  Auf Euren Ratschlag hin habe ich dieses Jahr die Leichketten meiner __ Frösche nicht abgefischt.  Habe ja die Hoffnung dass sich der __ Wels über die Qualquappen hermacht.

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Nun haben wir den Salat !

Es ist wie beim Kauf auf einem römischen Basar. Du kommst mit klaren Vorstellungen  hin und gehst mit was völlig anderem raus.  

Hier im Forum wurde gross über für und wieder von Sonnenbarsch, __ Flußbarsch, __ Aal, __ Hecht, __ Zwergwels usw. diskutiert. 

Als ich gestern in der Fischerei war erschienen mir die __ Sonnenbarsche als zu klein (knapp 10 cm) und die Welse waren riesig (20-30 cm). Einem  Fischer habe ich von meinem Problem erzählt. Er hat wohl selber einen 60 qm Teich mit dem gleichen Problem.   Er schwört auf __ Zander weil:

Zander langsam wachsen, max 50 % Ihrer Körpergröße verfuttern und "vermehrungstechnisch" nicht gerade wie die Guppis sind. 

So schwimmen nun 3 Zander mit 10 cm Körpermaß durch meinen Teich und sollen Fischbabys futtern ... :?  :?  :? 

Na ich bin gespannt   -   Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

hallo tulpe,



> So schwimmen nun 3 __ Zander mit 10 cm Körpermaß durch meinen Teich und sollen Fischbabys futtern ...



 :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

da würde mich aber freuen wenn du uns über die weitere entwicklung auf dem laufenden hältst ....... ich persöhnlich bin mal sehr skeptisch ob dies die richtige entscheidung war/ist ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Tulpe,

Im Normalfall werden beim Fischen keine oder sehr wenige __ Zander mit lebendem Köder(Fische) gefangen aber er bevorzugt den toten Köder.
Nun mal ein Beispiel, welches ich vor Jahren in meinem Aquarium hatte: ich bekam von einem Freund Wasserpflanzen geschenkt, die aber voll von unsichtbarem Schneckenlaich war, kurz die __ Schnecken nahmen Überhand und als Lösung bot man mir im Zoogeschäft einen Kugelfisch an, er würde der Schnecken Herr werden. Während 8 Tagen frass der Kugelfisch sich durch die Schnecken bis keine mehr im Aquarium waren, nun jagte er Guppies und biss ihnen die Schwanz- und Rückenflossen weg auch die Guramis, Black Mollis und Schwertträger wurden nicht verschont, auch die roten Zuckmückenlarven liessen ihn kalt und ich musste ihn rausnehmen; ich fürchte ganz die Zander werden sich wenn nötig auch an grössere Fische ranmachen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2004)

Naja der Mensch denkt halt manchmal nicht ganz rational. 

Meine Gefühlslage könnt Ihr an den Smilies ablesen ....

      :?  :?  :?          :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

Frage 3 Experten und Du bekommst 3 unterschiedliche Antworten....

Ich weiss dass es ein großes Experiment ist, aber in meine Fische habe ich gerade mal 15.- € investiert (2 Kois ca. 15 cm  & 3 __ Zander ca. 10 cm)

Die 300 anderen sind einfach so dazugekommen.

Wenn die Zander in vielleicht 4 Jahren gesiegt haben werde ich ein Preisangeln veranstalten und danach den Teich neu bestücken.  An Jungfischnachschub von Freunden  und eigener Zucht ist ja genug da. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall drüber berichten, Ihr sollt ja nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wie ich... oder doch kein Fehler - machen ? 

Wir werden sehen. 

PS: Weiss eigentlich jemand wie schnell oder langsam ein Zander pro
      Jahr wächst ?

Bis später - Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Zwischenbericht von Tulpe zu den Auswirkungen der __ Zander-Jagd...

Nun nach 3 Wochen habe ich gerade mal 2 tote Goldfische gesehen (heute und vor ca. 14 Tagen).  Beide scheinbar von hinten angegriffen mit abgebissener Schwanzflosse und Schürfwunden auf den Schuppen. Es sieht so aus, als ob die beiden gerade noch entwischen konnten und später verendet sind. Beide Goldis hatten ca. eine Länge von 4cm, Was bedeutet, dass dies vermutlich zur Zeit die Obergrenze der Beuteschemas darstellt. Wir erinnern uns - die Zander haben zur Zeit eine Größe von ca. 10-12  cm  (ich Blödmann hätte Sie messen sollen    )

 :cry:   Irgendwie tut es schon weh, aber so ist es halt in der Natur und iregend einer muss nun mal die Forschungearbeit leisten...

Der eigentliche Jungfischbestand hat sich optisch kaum verringert. Jeden Abend das gleich Spiel. Das Wasser kocht vor lauter Bläschen (von den Jungfischen)  AUf den ersten Blick scheint noch alles o.k. zu sein. 

Ich beobachte die Fische sehr genau, auch auf Verletzungen hin.  Ein einziger Fisch hat, soweit es zu sehen war, hat eine abgebissene Rückenflosse.  Der scheint sich aber noch normal zu bewegen, fressen usw. 

Auffällig ist das verschwinden der tausend Kaulquappen, die vor 3 Wochen noch da waren. Aber ich denke, es hat was mit der Metamorphose zu tun ?? Oder   

Ich Berichte weiter 1 x im Monat was so läuft.  Immerhin sind 3 Räuber in meinem Teich unterwegs. Irgendwer von Euch hatte mal gefragt, ob die Fische scheuer werden, wenn __ Raubfische im Gartenteich sind. Bisher kann ich die Frage mit nein beantworten. Die betteln immer noch, wenn ich am Teichufer stehe nach Futter und lasen mich auf ca. 1 m ran. 

Bis später - Euer Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

hallo tulpe,

ich denke daß deine angefressenen flossen einzig besagen daß keine fische im teich sind welche der momentanen futtergröße deiner __ zander entsprechen - deshalb versuchen sie ihr glück mit schlechtem erfolg bei ZU GROßEN  fischen - ganz einfach getrieben vom instinkt und dem hunger ......

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

@juergen-b

Du könntest recht haben, allerdings habe ich auch jede Menge Minigoldis ca 3cm lang und recht dünn im Teich. Als ich die __ Zander reingesetzt habe, wagt mann schließlich auch mal einen Blick in den Rachen. Wenn Du das Maul aufziehst, passen die Minigoldis locker rein. Bei den 2 toten Fischen hast Du mit Sicherheit recht. Da hat sich der Zander bestimmt in der Größe  verschätzt. 

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Mai 2005)

Zwischenstand nach einem Jahr:

Keine Jungfische mehr in Sicht. Die __ Zander haben ganze Arbeit geleistet. Leider war nach 4 Wochen  der erste Zander schon dahin.  Damals habe ich mich an die Worte des Fischers erinnert, der mir sagte: Nimm mal  mehr als einen, da kann noch viel passieren...  

Gesten ist dann auch was passiert. Ich habe den 2. Zander eingebüßt. Er schwamm im Kraut. Äüßerlich nichts zu erkennen. Immerhin hat er es von 10 cm auf satte 25 cm in einem Jahr gebracht. Hätte nicht gedacht dass die so extrem schnell wachsen.  Nun habe ich noch einen drin. (Es waren der Fische 3)  Ich vermute das Nahrungsangebot reichte dann doch nicht für 3 Zander, obwohl jetzt Quackis zu hauf in meinem Teich rumpaddeln.  Der Logik nach müsste der noch übrig ist der größte sein. Mal sehen wies weiter geht. 

Fazit: Zander sind sehr effektive Räuber, von denen außer in Sachen Bestandsdezimierung, ein Teichbesitzer aber wenig hat. Denn in dem einen Jahr habe ich NULL von den Fischen gesehen. Ich würde aus heutiger Sicht keine Zander mehr einsetzen, und lieber __ Sonnenbarsche nehmen. Die sind nicht nur Nachts unterwegs. Da hat der Teichbesitzer auch mal was davon. (Teichbeobachtung , Jagtverhalten usw. ) und die Jungfischredizierung geht nicht so schnell von statten.

Ich melde mich später noch mal. Bin erst mal 14 Tage im Urlaub. 

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo Kollegen,
habt ihr schon mal ein einen Stichling gedacht. Es heißt doch er ist der __ Hecht im Gartenteich. Wir mit Sicherheit nicht groß und räubert ebenfalls die Brut aus. Ist doch besser als ein grosser __ Barsch.
Gruss
Taffy


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Nov. 2005)

Nunja der Urlaub hat halt etwas länger gedauert      aber dafür kommt es nun zum Jahresendbericht. Dank der __ Zander habe ich statt der sonst üblichen 300 Jungfische nur noch ca. 30 Stück, genug Nachwuchs also um den einen Zander, der noch übrig geblieben ist auch im kommenden eine Nahrungsgrundlage zu erhalten.  

Ich denke mal damit ist das biologische Gleichgewicht nicht in Gefahr, zumal ich aus den Jahren davor noch Fische unterschiedlicher "Jahrgänge" und damit Größen im Teich habe.  Selbst von den ca. 300 Fischen aus dem Vorjahr sind immerhin ca 10 mit nun vielleicht 7cm länge übrig geblieben. Die 3 Zander haben also ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

Bin richtig gespannt, wie sich die Situation im kommenden Jahr entwickelt. Es steht die Frage im Raum, ob sich der Zander an die jungen Fische halten wird, oder ob er die 2-3 Jahre alten bevorzugt. 

Bis später - Tulpe


@taffi - gute Idee mit den Stichlingen, aber die vermehren sich extrem und damit hast Du irgendwann wieder ein "Fischwolke" im Wasser


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Tulpe,

die Regulierung mittels __ Zander scheint ja gut zu funktionieren. Hast bzw. hattest Du __ Molche im Teich?

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Berndt

Meinen Molchen geht es gut. Die halten sich im ca. 30 cm tiefen Flachwasserbereich auf. Habe extra größere Steine am Rand bis ins Wasser aufgeschichtet, so dass kleine Höhlen entstehen. Die wurden schon bald zum dauerhaften wohnen angenommen.  Leider hat es einen Molch durch meine Pumpe "entschärft"  (hing am Ansaugsieb) Da habe ich noch  keine richtige Lösung gefunden (1,5 Zoll Schlauch mit 20000 Liter Osae Pumpe)

Aber ich will ja im kommenden Jahr auch noch was am Teich rumbasteln. Für alle die jetzt erst anfangen noch einen Trost. 

Mein Teich hat nun sein 3. Jahr hinter sich. Die Pflanzen wachsen gut, die Fische vermehren sich und das Wasser ist fast das ganze Jahr klar gewesen.  Meinen Wasserfall mit Filteranlage habe ich ab Juli zur Wasseroptimierung nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen müssen. Was will man mehr ? Ich bin glücklich !

Euer Tulpe !


----------

